

Why the First Bootcamp to Teach Swift is Not a Bootcamp - prasidp
http://blog.bloc.io/2014/06/first-bootcamp-add-swift-bootcamp/

======
thebiglebrewski
The New York Code + Design Academy is actually the first school to launch an
in person evening program on Swift, being taught by the good folks at Bitbase:

nycda.com/classes#IOS

The course launches on July 7th =)

